# XM Radio Artist/Song information won't display.



## lanntair (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I just purchased and installed a Pioneer AVH-P3200BT headunit in my wife's Honda Civic (replacing an older Alpine unit she had before). For some reason, when the XM radio is selected as a source, the display won't show any artist, song or other information (other than channel number). Everything else seems to work fine.

I'm using a Terk Universal XM Radio Adapter, and the Terk adapter for Pioneer stereos (XMDPIO100). I was wondering if there could be a compatibility issue. I think I've checked all the possible settings on the radio, but it's new, so maybe I'm missing something.

Anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you need to get the Pioneer XM adapter, universal ones are for low end headunit such as pyle, boss or dual.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

XM Direct&#153; Satellite Radio Package XM radio and adapter for Pioneer in-dash stereos at Crutchfield.com


----------



## lanntair (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Lee,

Thanks for the advice, and you were right. I picked up the Pioneer GEX920XM at Best Buy last night, installed it, and presto: songs and artists. (Also got rid of an extra RCA patch and some cheaper electronics in the signal path, which I think was your second point.)

Wife just called me on her way to work and is very happy. :wave:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Glad I could help!!


----------

